
SaaS for Running a SaaS Business - ReDeiPirati
https://medium.com/@narenst/saas-for-running-a-saas-business-7e7b20ba196c
======
auspex
You forgot security of the data and nodes.

------
paulie_a
Isn't that what most saas is?

